# who wears shawls and when?



## carmicv (Mar 21, 2014)

I see these beautiful shawls on KP. I rarely see anyone wearing one. I purposely look in all kinds of weather and at weddings etc. In winter it is coats and warm card is. In Florida a light sweater or shrug. Someone must wear them . I personally do not. They fall off or I get caught etc. Is there a secret to them ha ha.


----------



## Bubba24 (Jan 2, 2012)

I have never worn or made a shawl until now. I just started a shawl because we are going to Mexico in October. Don't know how cool it gets there in the evening so just want something to cover my shoulders.


----------



## ompuff (Apr 9, 2011)

carmicv said:


> I see these beautiful shawls on KP. I rarely see anyone wearing one. I purposely look in all kinds of weather and at weddings etc. In winter it is coats and warm card is. In Florida a light sweater or shrug. Someone must wear them . I personally do not. They fall off or I get caught etc. Is there a secret to them ha ha.


I'm an older woman who wears them---around the house and out. I especially enjoy them for church and so do my friends. In fact I have made and gifted a number of them and it makes me feel happy when I see one during worship service.
Some are light and lacy and others are heavier for warmth.
We also make and gift them to cancer treatment centers where patients are often cold.


----------



## lifeline (Apr 12, 2011)

Shawl pins are the secret to them not falling off. I expect other wearers will have other suggestions.
I wear shawls around the house when need I an extra layer. I wear a light lacy one when out and about in the sun. And I have worn them at weddings. Basically I like to wear one any time I need an extra layer but don't want the bulk of a sweater or cardigan.


----------



## Pishi (Jul 15, 2013)

A shawl is nice at the theater, as you can wrap it backwards over your arms. It is nice on a cool evening when you don't want the trouble of putting on a sweater. A lacy one is light to carry and looks pretty when worn.


----------



## Pishi (Jul 15, 2013)

Oops!


----------



## cindye6556 (Apr 6, 2011)

I have a couple that aren't fancy that I wear in house when chilled, or when running out to barn to check livestock. I have 1 I keep in car to take in restaurants or doctor's office because they tend to be chilly, and one that stays in my bowling bag because that's one of those places that tends to be chilly as well.
I never thought I'd wear or use one, but have found the older ibget the more I use them.


----------



## carmicv (Mar 21, 2014)

Thank you for all your suggestions. I will take a stab at making one. I don't think I will try eating with one yet. I am sloppy at the best of times haha.


----------



## JanetH (Nov 12, 2012)

I wear a shawl quite often; on a cool night when knitting at home or when out in public. I prefer them to a sweater. I throw one in my over-sized purse & I'm good to go. Depending on the season, I have light-weight summer shawls & I have heavier fall/winter shawls. Plus, I get a lot of compliments (from fellow knitters) when I wear one out in public.


----------



## Jessica-Jean (Mar 14, 2011)

I wasn't quite part of the Hippie generation, but I knitted my first shawl shortly after having the first child; he's now 42. I've been wearing shawls since then. Anywhere, any time, any shape. Smaller ones inside winter coats. Larger ones over it or instead of a jacket, sweater, or coat. I do admit to rarely donning one during summer heatwaves! And I do NOT wear one while riding my bicycle; that would just be an accident waiting to happen.


----------



## Knitting in the Rockys (Aug 17, 2015)

Everywhere and anywhere! A shawl pin or shawl stick helps keep them in place. Personally I prefer a nice shawl stick, some lovely ones can be found on Etsy (also marketed as hair sticks).


----------



## bellestarr12 (Mar 26, 2011)

I have several, all but 2 of which I've knitted or crocheted, and wear them almost anywhere one might wear a sweater (like Jessica-Jean, I don't wear one while bicycling, nor while hiking or doing serious gardening). Otherwise, from morning, when I'm having my bed tea and writing in my journal, till evening, if it's cool enough to need something on my shoulders and arms, it's likely to be a shawl. They are, to me, cozier and perhaps more romantic than a sweater - or maybe that's just my inner Jane Eyre speaking.

I don't use shawl pins (though I think they're lovely, just haven't gotten around to buying or making one), but since I'm partial to triangle shawls, I just tie the corners together in front and the shawls don't fall off.


----------



## lifeline (Apr 12, 2011)

Knitting in the Rockys said:


> Everywhere and anywhere! A shawl pin or shawl stick helps keep them in place. Personally I prefer a nice shawl stick, some lovely ones can be found on Etsy (also marketed as hair sticks).


Thanks for hair stick idea, I'll be looking out for them now.


----------



## RV living (Jan 6, 2015)

I used to wear ponchos, but recently started wearing shawls. I like that I can put a shawl in a small bag and carry in my purse for when the AC in stores, restaurants, theaters, church create a chill on my shoulder. I also like that I can quickly toss them aside when a hot flash hits and put back on once the hot flash passes and my shoulders get chilled again.


----------



## RoxyCatlady (Mar 22, 2011)

carmicv said:


> I see these beautiful shawls on KP. I rarely see anyone wearing one. I purposely look in all kinds of weather and at weddings etc. In winter it is coats and warm card is. In Florida a light sweater or shrug. Someone must wear them . I personally do not. They fall off or I get caught etc. Is there a secret to them ha ha.


I wear mine around the house, to keep my shoulders warm in winter. I've worn some in the summer, outside in the evenings to keep the mosquitoes off my arms. I've worn them to fancy dinners, or even just regular dinners out to avoid the chill from the air conditioning.

To keep them on, I use one of my shawl pins. Some are fancy, like a broach, while others are plain (decorated) "sticks". A couple of the triangle shawls are big enough to tie loosely in front. Some of the rectangles are long enough that their own weight keeps them on my arms.


----------



## carmicv (Mar 21, 2014)

I must hang out with the wrong crowd. I like the idea of slipping one in my bag rather than carrying a cardigan. Thank you everyone for your suggestions.


----------



## tdorminey (Mar 22, 2011)

I wear one when I need warmth of a sweater but don't want sleeves - like when I'm knitting!


----------



## Crochetnknit (Apr 10, 2013)

I bring one with me to synagogue because the air conditioning made me feel very cold. No one else was using one. After several weeks, I noticed thT more and more of the women were bringing their shawls as well. I started a trend. 

Also use them in restaurants...everywhere you go in FL, the AC is brutally cold.


----------



## gr8 (Jul 4, 2013)

The ones I like around the house are the kind with long "tails" so I can cross them and tie them behind at the waist or tuck them into my waistband to keep the shawl in place. Shawls that can't be kept in place aren't useful to me. These are NOT FANCY shawls - very utilitarian but keep the warmth of my neck, shoulders, chest close so I'm more comfortable. I use acrylic yarns with pretty but simple patterns that are easier to care for than wools - and the climate here is moderate - no really, really cold winters. I also wear scarves just looped or tied in front to keep a bit of core heat in. 
I do have a very nice fancy shawl that I don't wear as often because it is SO fancy and so I keep it for special occasions - weddings and the like. 
It scares me to wear long loose fitting garments of any kind in elevators, cars, escalators, etc. - I don't want loose ends catching in door handles, drawer pulls and other sticky-outy stuff that either catches me off guard, snags the yarn, or throws me off balance - or any other annoying-at-best, dangerous-at-worst scenarios.


----------



## Jessica-Jean (Mar 14, 2011)

gr8 said:


> ... It scares me to wear long loose fitting garments of any kind in elevators, cars, escalators, etc. - I don't want loose ends catching in door handles, drawer pulls and other sticky-outy stuff that either catches me off guard, snags the yarn, or throws me off balance - or any other annoying-at-best, dangerous-at-worst scenarios.


Isadora Duncan's ghost haunting you? :twisted:

It doesn't matter _what_ I wear. If there's a protrusion, you can rest assured that I'll snag myself on it. I always have bruises on my shins, thighs, hips, and arms from walking into corners of things. Many of my favourite t-shirts have small triangular tears in the sleeves - from snagging on an invisibly protruding nail. I no longer discard such torn clothes; I just keep on wearing them - tear and all. I consider the tear a mark of luck; no blood-stain means the shirt got snagged, not the underlying flesh!


----------



## Jessica-Jean (Mar 14, 2011)

Have you any of those metal 'J'-shaped bookmarks? Assuming your shawl is loosely enough knit, they make perfect shawl pins, and I don't fret about losing them - not that I have ... yet.


----------



## RoxyCatlady (Mar 22, 2011)

Jessica-Jean said:


> Isadora Duncan's ghost haunting you? :twisted:
> 
> It doesn't matter _what_ I wear. If there's a protrusion, you can rest assured that I'll snag myself on it. I always have bruises on my shins, thighs, hips, and arms from walking into corners of things. Many of my favourite t-shirts have small triangular tears in the sleeves - from snagging on an invisibly protruding nail. I no longer discard such torn clothes; I just keep on wearing them - tear and all. I consider the tear a mark of luck; no blood-stain means the shirt got snagged, not the underlying flesh!


LOL, I have long hair.... Most snags I can extricate myself from! But one year, I had it tied back in a pony-tail to do the "shell out" for Hallowe'en. Managed to get my hair caught in the door latch - had to yell for hubby to free me - couldn't see behind myself to unsnag!! Kept going the wrong way...


----------



## RoxyCatlady (Mar 22, 2011)

gr8 said:


> The ones I like around the house are the kind with long "tails" so I can cross them and tie them behind at the waist or tuck them into my waistband to keep the shawl in place. Shawls that can't be kept in place aren't useful to me. These are NOT FANCY shawls - very utilitarian but keep the warmth of my neck, shoulders, chest close so I'm more comfortable. I use acrylic yarns with pretty but simple patterns that are easier to care for than wools - and the climate here is moderate - no really, really cold winters. I also wear scarves just looped or tied in front to keep a bit of core heat in.
> I do have a very nice fancy shawl that I don't wear as often because it is SO fancy and so I keep it for special occasions - weddings and the like.
> It scares me to wear long loose fitting garments of any kind in elevators, cars, escalators, etc. - I don't want loose ends catching in door handles, drawer pulls and other sticky-outy stuff that either catches me off guard, snags the yarn, or throws me off balance - or any other annoying-at-best, dangerous-at-worst scenarios.


Reminded me - historically, "hap" shawls or everyday shawls were made in worsted yarn and quite utilitarian, not the fancy lace patterns and ephemeral yarns we see being used frequently today! I answered earlier in this thread, but neglected to mention it. The "around the house" shawls I have/wear are, perhaps not traditional shapes/patterns, hap shawls. That is, they are done with heavier yarns and basic shapes and stitch patterns.


----------



## ParkerEliz (Mar 21, 2011)

I wear some around the house for extra warmth in the winter. 

Others are more pretty than anything else and I will wear those to work like a large scarf over a jacket just because I like them.


----------



## luree (Feb 21, 2014)

I love shawls and wear them at work, I usually have a shawl pin .


----------



## Jessica-Jean (Mar 14, 2011)

RoxyCatlady said:


> LOL, I have long hair.... Most snags I can extricate myself from! But one year, I had it tied back in a pony-tail to do the "shell out" for Hallowe'en. Managed to get my hair caught in the door latch - had to yell for hubby to free me - couldn't see behind myself to unsnag!! Kept going the wrong way...


My hair's never been long enough to suit me, but it's still plenty long enough to get caught in my pull-on bras when removing them. The back band of the bra will roll up like a window shade and grab the hair with it! Dives me nuts! I often ask my darling to help me unroll the sweaty mess.

There's no history of breast cancer in my family, but if ever the doctor said I had it, I'd happily have both removed. Freedom, in my mind, equates with not having to wear a bra EVER! I haven't been able to sleep on my stomach since age 12.


----------



## fairfaxgirl (Dec 26, 2012)

carmicv said:


> I see these beautiful shawls on KP. I rarely see anyone wearing one. I purposely look in all kinds of weather and at weddings etc. In winter it is coats and warm card is. In Florida a light sweater or shrug. Someone must wear them . I personally do not. They fall off or I get caught etc. Is there a secret to them ha ha.


I, too, see the beautiful shawls on KP and wonder the same thing. I have yet to see anyone wearing a shawl in this area and I also look for them everywhere I go. I'm truly amazed at all the time and effort spent making them, but have wondered who wears them and when. They are beautiful works of art and I admire those who can create such lovely items. Perhaps shawls are more popular in certain areas?


----------



## gr8 (Jul 4, 2013)

Jessica-Jean said:


> Isadora Duncan's ghost haunting you? :twisted:...


Don't know if it was Isadora D's ghost or not but my parents were Fanatical! about NOT getting anything wrapped around your neck. We grew up with repeated admonitions - living on a farm there are many ropes, twines, moving parts - that can mingle and cause disaster. When my own kids were small (all in their late 40's now) a neighbor child died just on account of a rope accident. So, my kids all grew up with that same repeated caution along with personal knowledge of a playmate's horrific end which they only understood when they got older.

Yeh - I too bump, stumble, trip and stagger into all manner of counter corners, doorknobs, etc. & my pockets are always getting torn at the corners or just a right angle rip like you describe. I just can't seem to move smoothly though life.


----------



## Jessica-Jean (Mar 14, 2011)

gr8 said:


> Don't know if it was Isadora D's ghost or not but my parents were Fanatical! about NOT getting anything wrapped around your neck. We grew up with repeated admonitions - living on a farm there are many ropes, twines, moving parts - that can mingle and cause disaster. When my own kids were small (all in their late 40's now) a neighbor child died just on account of a rope accident. So, my kids all grew up with that same repeated caution along with personal knowledge of a playmate's horrific end which they only understood when they got older.
> 
> Yeh - I too bump, stumble, trip and stagger into all manner of counter corners, doorknobs, etc. & my pockets are always getting torn at the corners or just a right angle rip like you describe. I just can't seem to move smoothly though life.


Your parents and mine grew up hearing about ID's unfortunate demise; their parents read about it in the headlines. No. Nothing wrapped around the neck in my childhood either, though moving to an even colder climate than I grew up in, I did learn to wear and bundle my kids with scarves wrapped mummy-style around their necks and heads; only eyes were left uncovered in very negative temperatures. Today's kids - here anyway - are prohibited from wearing scarves to daycare. I don't see that cowls are all that much safer; another child can still pull down a kid by grabbing a cowl, but them's the rules!


----------



## mopgenorth (Nov 20, 2011)

I see them all the time here in Las Vegas when I attend an event at the Arts Center and other outings - because its something I'm interested in, I'm always on the lookout. AC is blasted everywhere so shawls come in very handy - they aren't necessarily always knitted, but I have seen some beautiful ones and I'm never above stopping someone to ask questions and take a picture if they will allow me to. My mother (age 89) and her sisters, my aunties, are always cold so I am in the process of knitting them each a pretty, but warm shawl.


----------



## wittystitches (Nov 26, 2013)

I make mostly stole-type rectangular shawls in light to medium weight and use them instead of sweaters or coats in our California weather and A/C. Theaters, movies, dinners out, anywhere just a little warmth is needed. They add great panache to any outfit, even just jeans and shirt, and I don't care if I'm the only person using one. It's my style and I love them.


----------



## jmewin (Oct 18, 2012)

I don't often wear shawls. But, in the winter when I just can't get warm, I'll throw one over my shoulders.


----------



## TerryGrant (Dec 27, 2014)

I never get on an airplane without a shawl in my bag. It can double as a small blanket or roll it up for a handy neck pillow. Over your shoulders in drafty airports or aggressively air-conditioned planes. Then it is handy at my destination as a wrap on cool evenings. 

My grandchildren love my shawls. When we are out and they get chilly I can wrap one around a child on my lap and myself and keep us both warm! I like to think that will be a good childhood memory for them.

My daughter just brought me a beautiful silver shawl pin from Ecuador which will be a great addition to my shawl collection and something I have needed to make shawl wearing even easier. I love shawls!


----------



## SanDK7206 (Jun 3, 2015)

I love shawls for all the uses mentioned by the other posters. I also enjoy beautiful shawl pins, but for everyday use on crocheted shawls around the house, I make crocheted cords with tassels on each end -- double, push fold through crochet and out again, pull ends through loop. This provides a secure closure anywhere you want it, front, shoulder, wherever. There are many different patterns, but this site has two of them: http://www.favecrafts.com/Crochet/How-to-Crochet-a-Cord


----------



## Jessica-Jean (Mar 14, 2011)

SanDK said:


> I love shawls for all the uses mentioned by the other posters. I also enjoy beautiful shawl pins, but for everyday use on crocheted shawls around the house, I make crocheted cords with tassels on each end -- double, push fold through crochet and out again, pull ends through loop. This provides a secure closure anywhere you want it, front, shoulder, wherever. There are many different patterns, but this site has two of them: http://www.favecrafts.com/Crochet/How-to-Crochet-a-Cord


The second technique reminds me of a bracelet I used to make using gimp. 
Thanks for the link!


----------



## carmicv (Mar 21, 2014)

I like the idea on a plane. Also tying with a cord I will try when I complete my first shawl.


----------



## asynje (Oct 19, 2014)

I often wear my shawls as scarves, slightly bunched up around my neck. It is a very popular look in Denmark though people tend to use oversize cotton or silk scarves.


----------



## Colorgal (Feb 20, 2012)

I just got home from a training session in Phoenix. Was 115 outside but the class room was about 65. We were all complaining about the cold. Kept going outside on breaks and lunch just to warm up. Really bad 3 days.


----------



## Jessica-Jean (Mar 14, 2011)

Our son - 6'3" - requested one of my shawls for himself! He wears it in winter while on the computer, though I doubt he'd ever wear it out of the house.


----------



## bellestarr12 (Mar 26, 2011)

Jessica-Jean said:


> Your parents and mine grew up hearing about ID's unfortunate demise; their parents read about it in the headlines.


I didn't know about Isadora's demise till I saw Vanessa Redgrave re-enact it in the movie, but it made quite an impression! (The other scene that's stuck in my mind all these years was her and her Russian lover leaping on the bed and crying "We make love like tigers!") LOL! Yes, I do wear long scarves, but not in wire-wheeled convertibles!

And since so many places are so excessively air-conditioned in AZ, shawls come in handy year-round (even in August, I wear long pants to the movies - and bring a shawl).


----------



## bellestarr12 (Mar 26, 2011)

carmicv said:


> I must hang out with the wrong crowd. I like the idea of slipping one in my bag rather than carrying a cardigan. Thank you everyone for your suggestions.


Oh, no, honey! You totally hang out with the right crowd - shawls rock!


----------



## Jessica-Jean (Mar 14, 2011)

bellestarr12 said:


> ... And since so many places are so excessively air-conditioned in AZ, shawls come in handy year-round (even in August, I wear long pants to the movies - and bring a shawl).


It's been so long since I went out to see a movie ... It was to see Avatar in 3-D - once with our son, once alone, and once with my darling. It wasn't summer, so I didn't shiver, but I do remember shivering though movies in summer in my pre-marital years. A shawl would have come in handy back then!


----------



## Lrushefsky (Feb 6, 2011)

I wear shawls all the time. Have been since college many many  years ago. With being hot cold all the time wearing a shawl means the perfect answer, good all day and night. Every where I go I have a shawl. People give me compliments. Makes me feel good. I love having a shawl a cold air conditioner a shawl is a must. If your would wear a jacket you can use a shawl. To the beach, to a wedding and everywhere in between. Happy knitting Linda


----------



## Jessica-Jean (Mar 14, 2011)

Lrushefsky said:


> I wear shawls all the time. Have been since college many many years ago. With being hot cold all the time wearing a shawl means the perfect answer, good all day and night. Every where I go I have a shawl. People give me compliments. Makes me feel good. I love having a shawl a cold air conditioner a shawl is a must. If your would wear a jacket you can use a shawl. To the beach, to a wedding and everywhere in between. Happy knitting Linda


Linda, that is *THE* most gorgeous shawl!!!! Thank you for showing it!

Hmm ... A search on Ravelry for "Water Shawl" finds three pages of patterns, but none seem to be yours. Too bad.


----------



## kayrein (Aug 24, 2011)

I wore one of my hand-knit shawls recently to a 70th wedding anniversary brunch. It was a hot day but I knew the restaurant would have the air conditioner blasting. I was glad I had it with me, and everyone admired it.


----------



## ompuff (Apr 9, 2011)

J-J

I'm not completely sure but I believe the pattern by Erica Jackofsky is the water shawl the previous poster is showing.


It really looks like it to my old eyes-----absolutely lovely.


----------



## gjz (Dec 2, 2013)

If I wear a shawl, I wear it more like a scarf...just wrap it around your neck like you would a scarf. It makes for an interesting look.


----------



## Jessica-Jean (Mar 14, 2011)

kayrein said:


> I wore one of my hand-knit shawls recently to a 70th wedding anniversary brunch. It was a hot day but I knew the restaurant would have the air conditioner blasting. I was glad I had it with me, and everyone admired it.


Behind that adulation, I'm betting they were just a tad sorry they hadn't thought to do the same!


----------



## Jessica-Jean (Mar 14, 2011)

ompuff said:


> J-J
> 
> I'm not completely sure but I believe the pattern by Erica Jackofsky is the water shawl the previous poster is showing.
> 
> It really looks like it to my old eyes-----absolutely lovely.


I believe you may be right! Link: http://www.ravelry.com/patterns/library/water

But the one posted here looks better.


----------



## bellestarr12 (Mar 26, 2011)

Lrushefsky said:


> I wear shawls all the time. Have been since college many many years ago. With being hot cold all the time wearing a shawl means the perfect answer, good all day and night. Every where I go I have a shawl. People give me compliments. Makes me feel good. I love having a shawl a cold air conditioner a shawl is a must. If your would wear a jacket you can use a shawl. To the beach, to a wedding and everywhere in between. Happy knitting Linda


Your shawl is probably the most beautiful thing I've seen today! Wow! :thumbup: :thumbup: :thumbup:


----------



## purdeygirl (Aug 11, 2013)

I wore my Dreambird going around a quilting exhibition, it's amazing the attention it created ! I'm knitting a very fine lace one at the moment which I will wear in church at my daughter's wedding, with another weightier one for the evening.


----------



## jemima (Mar 26, 2011)

There are some lovely shawl patterns about but personally I find them to fussy


----------



## paljoey46 (Nov 20, 2011)

I wear or carry my shawls almost everywhere. I live in Florida so rarely does it ever get cold enough for a sweater, at least for me. So, shawls are perfect for me.


----------



## dragonswing (Feb 18, 2014)

carmicv said:


> I see these beautiful shawls on KP. I rarely see anyone wearing one. I purposely look in all kinds of weather and at weddings etc. In winter it is coats and warm card is. In Florida a light sweater or shrug. Someone must wear them . I personally do not. They fall off or I get caught etc. Is there a secret to them ha ha.


I wear shawls to the ballets, symphony, or the theaters. Wear them outside if the air is just a bit nippy. Wear them when going out to dinner. Wear them at the Ren Faires. I have different pins that I use with them so I don't have to worry about them falling off.


----------



## moonieboy (Apr 11, 2012)

Besides what everyone else has mentioned . Besides a blanket in the car I keep a shawl there for emergencies. Also, they come in handy if you leave the house without one and you are going someplace that you did not think it was going to be so chilly.
Moonieboy


----------



## Don Ashton (Sep 16, 2011)

I made an Haruni in cream Alpaca mix for my cleaner. She took it on a cruise and wore it like a wide scarf, it looked beautiful on her. Just doing another for my budding romance if ever it gets off the ground and I mean the romance. X


----------



## chrisjac (Oct 25, 2011)

Don Ashton said:


> I made an Haruni in cream Alpaca mix for my cleaner. She took it on a cruise and wore it like a wide scarf, it looked beautiful on her. Just doing another for my budding romance if ever it gets off the ground and I mean the romance. X


Ohh, aren't you the smoothie :wink: :wink: :wink:


----------



## God's Girl (Jan 29, 2013)

I wear them a lot especially to church as they are lovely and just enough to keep the cold air from the air conditioner from making me chilly.


----------



## carmicv (Mar 21, 2014)

Lrushefsky your shawl is fantastic.


----------



## thegrape (Nov 11, 2011)

I love them! Never imagined I would on my younger days until I knitted Ashton and fell in love with the construction of a knitted shawl. Some I drape and close with a shawl pin. Others I wear like a big scarf.


----------



## Gypsy14 (Jul 19, 2012)

I am addicted to knitting light weight lacy shawls, or rather shawlettes, as I am short and don't like them to overwhelm me. Also wear one to church every weekend (I have quite a big collection so I can vary). 

I use napkin rings by putting one end going in one way and the other in going the other way, then pull both ends and it makes a nice holder and keeps them on me without falling off. I wear it off to the side, or up on the shoulder too. I search antique shops for unique and different napkin rings for this purpose and have found quite a few to add to my collection.

Also use hair sticks, chopsticks, flower pins, and other jewelry that works.


----------



## carmicv (Mar 21, 2014)

I do not like anything around my neck. Never wear scarves nor turtlenecks. But I am going to try a simple shawl to keep my shoulders and upper arms warm.


----------



## jonibee (Nov 3, 2011)

I think that they are worn only on special occassions like weddings to keep the chill off..I have yet to see a person wearing one, but I don't go to many formal gatherings.


----------



## Jean Keith (Feb 17, 2011)

I was very fortunate enough a few days ago to have one of the KP swap buddies that I'd met through this site stop to visit me this week. She and her husband were traveling from VA and stopped to see me in IA enroute to MN and AZ. She was wearing a shawl that she'd made with Homespun. I recognized the pattern she used, the dish cloth pattern. It was made into a shawl and was beautiful, tied in front. I have never worn shawls but am intending to make one for myself with this pattern.

It was so much fun to meet a KP friend that we'd PM'd each other so often over the last 3 yrs.


----------



## shshipp (Oct 9, 2011)

I wear my shawls frequently. In restaurants and on walks. I wear my almost every evening in Mexico, soecifically in Puerto Vallarta . It is on the Bay.


----------



## I.honey (Mar 24, 2011)

I wear them in the winter with the point in the front and the ends wrapped around my neck and tucked in. Looks great with my winter coats and jackets. The rest of the year I wear them like everyone else...to keep my shoulders warm...in the house and out. Very versatile accessory.


----------



## pommom2 (Jul 9, 2012)

Since I got inspired by all the beautiful shawls on this site I have made several and wear them anywhere, anytime. Always get compliments on them. Just finished Geology, by Verybusymonkey. My favorite so far. Their beautiful shawl and sock patterns can be found on Ravelry.


----------



## susiesneedles (Aug 5, 2015)

I use a shawl, wrap or scarf most Sundays for church because I am finally making projects that I like when they are finished and because I where I sit must be under the air conditioning vent! It has been comforting to have my friends say "Did you make that? It is beautiful!" I recently was asked to make one for a church friend, she loves its warmth and the comfort that she gets knowing that a friend made it for her. One of my knitting/crocheting buddies wears one almost every Sunday too. I've just joined KP and my projects are showing the ideas I have learned from you. Thank you for sharing! I thank the Lord for bringing me here to you all.


----------



## susiesneedles (Aug 5, 2015)

Beautiful!!


----------



## susiesneedles (Aug 5, 2015)

Dogs too!


----------



## patocenizo (Jun 24, 2011)

I knit and wear shawls. I go to a local museum almost every week for their lectures and the auditorium is quite cool so one of my shawls is the answer to the chill. I also wear them at night during the summer when we attend concerts or outdoor plays. I live in Southern California so our weather is not very cold so instead of coats, I wear shawls.


----------



## dkmoyer (Aug 20, 2012)

I love making and wearing shawls. Living in FL means all the restaurants and stores have their AC on super high so they come in very handy. I have all colors and enough yarn to make MANY more!!


----------



## Deemeegee (Mar 9, 2013)

Everywhere: movies, dr appts, school meetings, around the house. Sometimes wear them as scarves...


----------



## carmicv (Mar 21, 2014)

Deemeegee said:


> Everywhere: movies, dr appts, school meetings, around the house. Sometimes where them as scarves...


What yarn do you use most since it is Fla.


----------



## Elder Ellen (Mar 9, 2013)

I think I've always been too active to wear shawls much. They tend to slip and slide. I like plain sweaters for the most part; however, I've always enjoyed knitting cables and various patterns where the colors are carried on the back side. Favorites to wear for warmth, work, and sports are usually raglans. DD says that I've always knit wool sweat shirts -- dozens of them, plain and fancy. I often wear blazers and jackets over them when I go out. I am rather tall, slim and broad shouldered. Love the classics! 

I have knit/crocheted colorful shawls for the fun of it but they mostly hang on the back of chairs. Guests occassionally wrap-up in them.


----------



## Nittinnut (Jan 10, 2014)

I keep one on the back of my chair, wool in winter, cotton in summer, for chilly times. It's amazing how covering your neck and shoulders warms you up. I also wear them as scarves under my winter coat then when I take off coat I throw over my shoulders if needed. I even wear it around my waist over long dress or black sweater and capris.

I use pins, sticks or just tie the shawl if it's not too delicate.


----------



## MarieD12 (Apr 30, 2013)

Just wondering if anyone knits ponchos (like shawls that go all the way around with a hole for the head!). My husband bought me one years ago and I still use it occasionally indoors. I love all the patterns and colours that KPers have made and am tempted to have a go. I haven't seen anyone in church wearing one here in the UK, but it would be useful in the summer. A poncho would stay on easier though?


----------



## RebeccaVM (Aug 14, 2012)

I live in Florida and carry a shawl with me at all times. The airconditioning can be vicious at times in restaurants, theaters and church. I get compliments all the time. And share if I see a child or other person in church who is shivery.


----------



## Longtimer (May 23, 2013)

carmicv said:


> I see these beautiful shawls on KP. I rarely see anyone wearing one. I purposely look in all kinds of weather and at weddings etc. In winter it is coats and warm card is. In Florida a light sweater or shrug. Someone must wear them . I personally do not. They fall off or I get caught etc. Is there a secret to them ha ha.


The secret to shawls that do not fall off comes from the Faroe Islands. Faroese shawls have a series of hidden decreases in the shoulder area that make them cling to the body.


----------



## cydneyjo (Aug 5, 2011)

I knit them and wear them. It gets cold in aggressive air conditioning.


----------



## margaretinoregon (Mar 31, 2013)

Since I live in a "retirement home" I find the dining room is way too cool, so I have made several shawls to wear. I get many compliments on them, altho, DH says "only OLD ladies wear shawls" I just say "Well?"

Also, as I get older I find I cannot do the complicated sweaters I used to make, so this is my solution.


----------



## Beachkc (Aug 24, 2012)

MarieD12 said:


> Just wondering if anyone knits ponchos (like shawls that go all the way around with a hole for the head!). My husband bought me one years ago and I still use it occasionally indoors. I love all the patterns and colours that KPers have made and am tempted to have a go. I haven't seen anyone in church wearing one here in the UK, but it would be useful in the summer. A poncho would stay on easier though?


I have the pattern for Louisa Harding's poncho IVY. I call it a poncho, but it has sleeves and am looking for the right yarn to make it. I prefer loose fitting garments and that includes shawls, shrugs, stoles and ponchos. I guess I have lived in Florida long enough just want to not be bothered with a coat or Jacket that is bulky when they have to be shed.


----------



## Cdambro (Dec 30, 2013)

carmicv said:


> I do not like anything around my neck. Never wear scarves nor turtlenecks. But I am going to try a simple shawl to keep my shoulders and upper arms warm.


Good idea. Just a shawlette will be just perfect for you.


----------



## gypsysoul (Jun 14, 2015)

asynje said:


> I often wear my shawls as scarves, slightly bunched up around my neck. It is a very popular look in Denmark though people tend to use oversize cotton or silk scarves.


This is how I wear "shawls". They are all scarves to me. Plus, the back of my neck is often cold because of the pixie cut. My fave is a bulky red rectangular one. It keeps me warm even when wearing my favorite denim jacket. Wearing a shawl as a shawl, wrapped around my shoulders just doesn't work with my style of dressing.


----------



## gypsysoul (Jun 14, 2015)

What is a hair stick? What do they do and where do you buy them?


----------



## Longtimer (May 23, 2013)

gypsysoul said:


> What is a hair stick? What do they do and where do you buy them?


Hair stick - Wikipedia, the free encyclopedia
http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Hair_stick
A hair stick (also hairstick) is a straight, pointed device, usually between five and nine inches in length, used to hold a person's hair in place in a hair bun or ...


----------



## norma goodrich (Dec 31, 2013)

i wear shawls anywhere i go...i love wear it....but now it is too hot here....


----------



## dauntiekay (Jan 18, 2014)

I guess you could say I am making shawl, now, but will be turning it into a poncho as soon as it is done--I keep my heat turned down in the winter and I wanted to make something to wear around the house and to put around my shoulders for added warmth. Hopefully, I can get it down before winter comes.


----------



## Bonidale (Mar 26, 2011)

I like wearing them as a layer over my good black winter coat and over my black ski jacket - they just look awesome.


----------



## Mitch (Apr 4, 2011)

Interesting discussion. Thanks for all your ideas.


----------



## Sapphires-n-Purls (Oct 16, 2013)

I wear shawls anywhere and everywhere.


----------



## Meyow (May 2, 2013)

Good Luck!!
I asked the same question a couple years ago. You either do, or don't wear shawls, and some people were actually insulted by my question. Go figure! Where I live, you wear a sweater and don't have to worry about it slipping off, during fall and spring. In winter, who wants to carry a shawl with you to put on once you take your coat off - like at a concert? There are so many gorgeous shawl patterns, and occasionally I'm so tempted, but I don't wear them, and I don't know anyone young, old or in between who does.


----------



## carmicv (Mar 21, 2014)

Longtimer said:


> The secret to shawls that do not fall off comes from the Faroe Islands. Faroese shawls have a series of hidden decreases in the shoulder area that make them cling to the body.


I will look those up thank you


----------



## Carolmwl (Sep 21, 2011)

i use a shawl ALL winter long in the house. Love it.
Carol


----------



## zbangel (Jun 28, 2011)

I wear mine quite often. I drape smaller ones around my neck like a neck scarf. Larger ones I often use a shawl pin. I grab one when going out to eat in the summer because the air conditioning inside is usually frigid. 

I have donated a couple to my church silent auction. They have both gone well.


----------



## Renee50 (Feb 12, 2012)

I wear mine on outside of my coat in winter, and have used them on vacation trips for cooler evenings when going to open air restaurants.


----------



## cindye6556 (Apr 6, 2011)

gypsysoul said:


> What is a hair stick? What do they do and where do you buy them?


Chop stick.


----------



## Geebart (Jun 2, 2014)

I have 2 pashmina shawls that I use when traveling- as a "blanket" on the plane or folded for a pillow. A shawl and da fly earrings if I want to dress up basic pants and top. I always take one to the theater as they are usually cold. Actually I guess mine are more like a very wide scarf or "stole". I would like to knit one but haven't yet.


----------



## Hazel Blumberg - McKee (Sep 9, 2011)

I bring along a shawl when I go to a restaurant or coffee shop that I know is over-air-conditioned in the summer and not heated nearly enough in the winter.

Hazel


----------



## 33141 (Aug 24, 2011)

I find it difficult to wear triangular shawls, but love crescent shaped shawls. I find they sit on your shoulders so much better without a lot of extra fabric which is what I get when I knit a triangular shawl large enough to go around my plus size body. Sometimes I adjust the length so that it just meets in the front, then use a regular broach, shawl pin, or buttons to keep it in place. Less fussy that those long, dramatic ends you have to do something with every 20 minutes.

I did knit this Faroese shawl for a friend and it sat on the shoulders so nicely you didn't need a shawl pin or to have it tied.

http://www.ravelry.com/patterns/library/utilitarian-faroese-shawl


----------



## 33141 (Aug 24, 2011)

gypsysoul said:


> What is a hair stick? What do they do and where do you buy them?


They are like a short version of a chopstick. They are available on Ebay for only a few dollars. When my hair was long, I could just twist it up into a knot on the back of my head, poke one of two hair sticks in and I was done for the day.

If you are handy dandy, you can shorten a pair of chopsticks to an appropriate length and "re-round" the tip by sanding. My Dad's a wood worker and he did several for me. He also made some from scratch. I drew a pattern, which was just a simple 3" ring with a large hole in the center. He made a nicely shaped stick pin to use with it. One was made of birds eye maple and is gorgeous.


----------



## nancyk45 (Jul 13, 2011)

Living in Florida I carry a shawl with me to wear in places with the AC turned down so much you are freezing - restaurants, movies, etc.
Try using a shawl pin to keep them from coming off.


----------



## Hilda (Apr 23, 2011)

I like the "heart shaped" ones. The ends tie behind the back. They stay on and no closers to fiddle with.


----------



## Rescue Mom (Jul 28, 2011)

Funny thing with shawls...if you never wear them, you never miss them. I started wearing my shawls in church, as the air conditioning makes me cold. I tie the shawl around my waist, then if I am cold, put it over my shoulders. Don't have any shawl pins (Note to self: get shawl pins!) so just tie mine. My fave shawl is made with Noro yarn - just light enough to keep the chill out. Once I started using shawls, I found many opportunities to comfortably wear them. I've seen lots of women who wear what I call "skinny shawls" made with finer yarn as scarves, which also keeps you warm in a cool environment.


----------



## ilmacheryl (Feb 3, 2013)

Since I am STILL having hot flashes (it's been 10 years since they started) I find that a shawl is easer to put on & take off than a sweater.


----------



## knitnanny (Feb 28, 2012)

They are great for cool evenings, weddings, or special evenings out. I have a couple of shawl pins so they don't fall off.


----------



## LindaBlueCat (Mar 8, 2015)

I wear one almost all the time, have several different colors, some coordinated to specific outfits. For years I have been too warm to enjoy a cardigan, and even wear a sweater poncho instead of a coat down to about 35. I have even thrown one around the shoulders of my winter fleece coat.

I find I can go sleeveless for indoor comfort, and a shawl is just right. .. if it's too warm, tie around the waist. Mine don't tend to slip much, but a simple wrap of the points holds mine in place.


----------



## dottie2 (Mar 22, 2011)

My daughter & I will wear one when we go to a dinner dance here at the community we live in when the a/c is a little to high or the air outside is on the cool side.


----------



## SanDK7206 (Jun 3, 2015)

What a fabulous place KP is! I thought we had exhausted the ways to keep a shawl in place: tying the ends, shawl sticks, and matching cords. But no...along comes the idea of napkin rings...PERFECT! Can't wait to experiment with those! And who knew you could cut down ordinary chopsticks -- another great idea! Thanks to all for the wonderful sharing, and if you don't enjoy shawls like we do, that's okay too...live it up in your sweaters and ponchos! That's what CHOICE is all about.


----------



## Aunt Nay (Nov 25, 2011)

Shawls are just the ticket when they keep the office too cold. I like to keep one in the car for when it cools off in an evening.


----------



## barbdpayne (Jan 24, 2011)

I wear mine all the time. I like the smaller ones with points rather than rounded so I can wear them more like a scarf or cowl, but I do wear them and I make them like crazy. Working on one right now out of a gorgeous sock yarn--Koigu KPPPM. I also wear ponchos. I have made the Churchmouse Easy Folded Poncho three times for myself and once for each of my girls as well as another one with lace edging. They are so easy and elegant and comfy--and they don't unwind or fall off!


----------



## Hazel Blumberg - McKee (Sep 9, 2011)

I forgot to mention that I wear a shawl nearly every day in the winter when I'm out in my office (a separate building). It's cool to cold out there, despite the AC system we installed, so the shawl really comes in handy.

Hazel


----------



## Diane Eberly (Feb 17, 2015)

Why don't you try knitting or crocheting a shrug - it's easy. Knit or crochet a rectangle then fold in half, whip stitch a seam on both sides and that's it. Easy and comfortable- won't fall off. There a some nice patterns from Lion Brand or Red Heart websites.


----------



## EqLady (Sep 1, 2011)

Pishi said:


> A shawl is nice at the theater, as you can wrap it backwards over your arms. It is nice on a cool evening when you don't want the trouble of putting on a sweater. A lacy one is light to carry and looks pretty when worn.


Beautiful kitty!


----------



## daleech (Nov 28, 2011)

I have just started making them! I like that some are repeat patterns and easy just to take along. They are nice when you have a light jacket on you can put them over it if you need the extra warmth if it gets cooler than expected!


----------



## marymo4 (Apr 12, 2013)

I have one on right now because it is always a little cool in my office. I completed it last night using Panda Pearl and I LOVE IT. I never thought I would wear a shawl, but I made one last winter on a lark, and now I have at least eight. I wear them everywhere I can and use shawl pins (or pretty double pointed needles sometimes) with the ones that won't stay put. There is one on Ravelry called the "Stay Put Shawl" that never falls off my shoulders.


----------



## AlderRose (May 5, 2011)

I happen to have one on right now. It's a bit cool this morning but not cool enough for a sweater or sweatshirt. A shawl over the shoulders is perfect. I wear the lighter lacy ones to church almost every Sunday or when we go out to eat for a special occasion. The heavier ones get used a lot when the weather gets colder.

I have some pretty pins that were my grandmothers that work perfect for shawl pins.


----------



## Gweneth 1946 (May 20, 2012)

I love shawls but always seem to grab a jacket when going out the door. I have a few but they are usually in a closet on the second floor. But there are people who do wear them just like there are those who prefer jeans to slacks, or Capri's to shorts/Bermuda's. Lacy ones are usually worn over a fancy dress and the heavier ones are usually worn over a fall or spring coat.


----------



## Gloria Hall (Apr 6, 2011)

I too am addicted to shawls--Have just about not wearing a coat if I can--Homespun from Lion brand knits up nicely for me and I wear one as much as possible--Keep one in my car so I don't forget. But I've always not worn a coat if I could--Enjoy shawls!!!


----------



## wlk4fun647 (Apr 17, 2011)

I have always loved and worn shawls. I keep one on the back of my knitting chair, to keep the chill off, plus it's decorative. I keep one in a small bag in my car, in case I should get in an accident or stuck somewhere and need warmth... easier than a big blanket. 
I do put one in my bag for "just in case" whenever going to a restaurant or movie... Here in the desert, some businesses go overboard on the air conditioning because of the intense heat outdoors. 
I knitted one for every woman I worked with at the Police Department sub-station, because either the lobby became cold and drafty from the door constantly opening in the winter, OR the Captain kept the station ICE COLD, for the comfort of the officers who dropped in/out throughout the day.
I also knitted a rainbow of shawls for a prayer group, so they would be "as colorful as God's beautiful world" while they held their group... lovely!!!
I agree, you can make the ends longer by increasing on both ends and then tie them, or there are patterns that have an actual shape at the shoulders for non-slippage, or you can use a shawl pin, or even something as simple as a decorated binder clip to hold them on... Think outside the box and your uses and designs are endless!!!


----------



## buoybutt (Nov 3, 2014)

I have one I use when I dress up.


----------



## wlk4fun647 (Apr 17, 2011)

Jessica-Jean said:


> My hair's never been long enough to suit me, but it's still plenty long enough to get caught in my pull-on bras when removing them. The back band of the bra will roll up like a window shade and grab the hair with it! Dives me nuts! I often ask my darling to help me unroll the sweaty mess.
> 
> There's no history of breast cancer in my family, but if ever the doctor said I had it, I'd happily have both removed. Freedom, in my mind, equates with not having to wear a bra EVER! I haven't been able to sleep on my stomach since age 12.


I agree you Jessica-Jean! I have had to sleep with a second pillow under my stomach for as long as I can remember, to keep my breasts from getting squished!!!


----------



## wlk4fun647 (Apr 17, 2011)

mopgenorth said:


> I see them all the time here in Las Vegas when I attend an event at the Arts Center and other outings - because its something I'm interested in, I'm always on the lookout. AC is blasted everywhere so shawls come in very handy - they aren't necessarily always knitted, but I have seen some beautiful ones and I'm never above stopping someone to ask questions and take a picture if they will allow me to. My mother (age 89) and her sisters, my aunties, are always cold so I am in the process of knitting them each a pretty, but warm shawl.


Hi Mopgenorth! I live in Las Vegas also, and am constantly amazed at how much money is wasted by "over conditioning" at public places... they tell us to keep our thermostats in the high 70's or even more... and they cool public places to the point of frostbite!!! 
:roll:


----------



## wlk4fun647 (Apr 17, 2011)

bellestarr12 said:


> Oh, no, honey! You totally hang out with the right crowd - shawls rock!


 :thumbup: :thumbup: :thumbup:


----------



## wlk4fun647 (Apr 17, 2011)

MarieD12 said:


> Just wondering if anyone knits ponchos (like shawls that go all the way around with a hole for the head!). My husband bought me one years ago and I still use it occasionally indoors. I love all the patterns and colours that KPers have made and am tempted to have a go. I haven't seen anyone in church wearing one here in the UK, but it would be useful in the summer. A poncho would stay on easier though?


Ponchos are going to be all the rage this fall/winter. I have kept a few thru the years because they are so comfortable to wear while driving, walking the dog, walking for exercise, etc. Your arms are free and everything is covered... in extremely cold weather, I have worn a jacket underneath, and the poncho on top, while walking for exercise. Can be made by knitting, crochet or sewing wool, etc.


----------



## Quiltermouse (Jun 11, 2013)

I wear mine! I hadn't had one for years, but my then-new step-daughter made me one a few years ago, and I started wearing it while doing my own knitting. I've permanently attached a fun pin to keep that one together in the shape I like. Recently I've knit a huge, gauzy, wildly colorful shawl for myself, which gets worn to church and out to dinner, and a more solid one in a compact shape that I wear both at home and out and about; the latter is going to have a cute beaded purse to match when I can get back to finishing something for myself.


----------



## AuntKnitty (Apr 10, 2011)

The only time I don't wear shawls is during the summer and I admit today, that I'm a little cool and was thinking about getting one out!

I wear them at home to help keep the thermostat down; I wear them in lieu of a light jacket; I wear one under my winter wear and usually a thick woolly one over my winter coat!


----------



## MrsMurdog (Apr 16, 2013)

I have been practicing wearing one at the office. I have a square one that is a light knit. I find the long ends I wrap around my arms like sleeves. So, either I need a slightly different style or I will go back to shrugs.


----------



## BlueJay21 (Jan 4, 2013)

I am amazed at the number of people who wear shawls. I have one that I bought thirty years ago. It is the only shawl I have and wear it just in the evenings in winter when I get a bit chilly. I do like all the beautiful shawl designs I see, but I don't think I would ever wear one out of the house. I have always been a sweater person, but recently have started wearing cardigans more. They are much easier to get in and out of with a change of temperature. I have always thought of shawls being for old ladies, but even at 73 do not consider myself an old lady yet. I just don't know when I would wear a shawl. But I do love most of the designs I see and sometimes wish that I did wear shawls. But I will keep on making lightweight cardigans. But there is one thing I like about shawls, one size fits all. You don't have to worry about a cardigan being too tight around the middle or too big across the bust. Maybe I should start making and wearing shawls!


----------



## Chlonestartx (Jul 6, 2015)

Anywhere and all the time. I never go anywhere without a shawl with me. Especially in the Texas heat because in the office where men wear suits they turn the A/C so cold the ladies freeze


----------



## Chlonestartx (Jul 6, 2015)

Also if I don't have a shawl pin handy I use a clip on earring from the 60's. Works great and very pretty


----------



## CAS50 (Mar 26, 2012)

I wore mine like a cape, belting the waist in the front and letting the back swing freely. I wore a knit dress underneath, it was a very basic black dress, basically a long T-shirt. I never wear dresses, but I couldn't figure out how to wear the shawl so I could function in it. It was comfy. I went to the dentist and out to lunch. I'll have to do that again...

The hygienist loved it! I told her some tips about knitting lace and told her about KP.

So even though it was a big, lacy shawl I enjoyed wearing it. I especially loved that she noticed it and I got so much praise since it was my first and only shawl.


----------



## Sorlenna (Feb 17, 2011)

I wear mine all the time, too--I freeze in air conditioning most places during the summer, and in the house in winter, I always have one on. The first one I made got claimed by the cat, but of course I just used that as an excuse to make more.  I have some that are fancier and some that are "work wear," but I love them all.


----------



## ummirain (Feb 1, 2013)

Yes
Theaters,especially
I have made 2 of the large ones that have wings 
This is for warmth,as the wings wrap all the way across the front of me and end at my back 
I wore one to hear the Dalai Lama speak in Buffalo,NY and many people were touching it and smiling at me saying it was beautiful.
My daughter and grandsons loved covering themselves in the car.or using as a pillow.
Oh yes,airplanes !


----------



## DaisyDo (Aug 23, 2015)

I keep a shawl at work over my chair for the days the air conditioner is too cold or the heat is not warm enough. They are perfect for use in the office because they don't limit the use of your arms.


----------



## MrsMurdog (Apr 16, 2013)

CAS50 said:


> I wore mine like a cape, belting the waist in the front and letting the back swing freely. I wore a knit dress underneath, it was a very basic black dress, basically a long T-shirt. I never wear dresses, but I couldn't figure out how to wear the shawl so I could function in it. It was comfy. I went to the dentist and out to lunch. I'll have to do that again...
> 
> The hygienist loved it! I told her some tips about knitting lace and told her about KP.
> 
> So even though it was a big, lacy shawl I enjoyed wearing it. I especially loved that she noticed it and I got so much praise since it was my first and only shawl.


Hmmmm! The belt idea sounds intriguing.


----------



## CathyAnn (May 14, 2011)

lifeline said:


> Shawl pins are the secret to them not falling off. I expect other wearers will have other suggestions.
> I wear shawls around the house when need I an extra layer. I wear a light lacy one when out and about in the sun. And I have worn them at weddings. Basically I like to wear one any time I need an extra layer but don't want the bulk of a sweater or cardigan.


Ditto! I even wear them with jeans.


----------



## rosemarie potts (Jun 5, 2015)

yes, I quite often wear a shaws. Love them. To church, dances etc. We vacation in Tx. and Winter in the hill country can be cool so they really come in handy.


----------



## AKnitWit (Sep 11, 2013)

Great idea. I have a large collection of napkins rings. Never gave them a thought to using with a scarf. Thanks :thumbup: :thumbup:


----------



## Jannette Burke (Nov 21, 2014)

I have several lace knit ones in different colours and wear them in church (cold in there - air conditioning). I have given one to each of my sisters in UK and they appreciate them which they wear on special occasions.


----------



## jacquij (Jan 30, 2014)

Mostly, I make prayer shawls for church shut-ins and have used them myself when in recovery from an operation. I don't often wear them outside as our weather is usually quite warm.


----------



## Spitze (Jun 27, 2011)

I enjoy wearing shawls. I wear them mostly at work where they are easy to put on (and take off). Shawl pins will keep the, in place or use a nice broach to attach to your top.


----------



## lifeline (Apr 12, 2011)

Something that has become apparent in this thread is that in the US you suffer from being cold in the summer time because of the air-conditioning. So tell me, is it just females who suffer the cold or men as well? I ask because we have a discussion program on the radio here in the UK where recently they discussed air-conditioning and the male/female battle in offices. Research had been done and it was discovered that women need it to be warmer than men. But if everyone feels it is too cold would it not make more sense to turn the temperature up a wee bit?


----------



## Snooper's Ma (Jun 5, 2011)

Have become addicted to my shawls and stoles and keep them available when the air conditioning gets too cool, when I am outside and the wind suddenly comes up. Am in a wheelchair and find them a lot easier to put on than anything with sleeves. Have different weights and styles and colors. Great to have on hand. Am thinking of trying a short cape as an alternative. Never thought I would be a shawl lady. But am now a happy user.


----------



## barbarafletcher (Apr 2, 2012)

I wore my shawl to a wedding that was in October in the UK it was neither warm or cold..perfect wrap...&#128515;


----------



## TurtleEmz (Feb 9, 2012)

I'm actually surprised at how often I wear mine. I tend to use them in place of scarves, and sometimes as neckerchiefs. I have a couple of larger, heavier ones I wear in the house on chilly days/evenings, and I find even the heavy ones very handy in the choir loft and music room at church (where I never know if it's going to be hot or cold - lol). I even use mine in the warm weather. They're so easy to toss in a large purse; I often do that when going to a restaurant so I can throw it over my shoulders if there's a draft or when dining al fresco. It took me a while to start actually using my (now huge!) collection, but once I did I found I thought of more & more ways to accessorize with them &#128515;. Have fun with yours!


----------



## ChocPieMom (Feb 8, 2011)

I take mine on the AutoTrain for a perfect blanket and keep two in the car for church and air conditioning. One was given to me when my husband was sick and one I made. I'm always sharing them when friends are cold, whether I am or not. I just finished one in a U shape that I designed to wear to Stitches Texas. I know the A/C will be cold there.


----------



## pattibe (Feb 2, 2012)

Meyow said:


> Good Luck!!
> I asked the same question a couple years ago. You either do, or don't wear shawls, and some people were actually insulted by my question. Go figure! Where I live, you wear a sweater and don't have to worry about it slipping off, during fall and spring. In winter, who wants to carry a shawl with you to put on once you take your coat off - like at a concert? There are so many gorgeous shawl patterns, and occasionally I'm so tempted, but I don't wear them, and I don't know anyone young, old or in between who does.


What do you mean, Bailey Loves shawls!


----------



## TJ'S NANA (Jan 7, 2014)

I have made shawls. I gave two as gifts to elderly friends and kept some. We recently went on a cruise and I really enjoyed wearing a shawl to dinner. I love making them and wearing them.


----------



## Elin (Sep 17, 2011)

I wear them when I'm going to an air-conditioned place.


----------



## Pms1412 (Oct 25, 2012)

I wear them around the house in the winter, cheaper than turning the heating up


----------



## Laurel Beale (Jan 17, 2014)

I always carry one to church as it is often too chilly for me. I also like the Danish wrap tie ones as they can be tied around the waist.
Laurelk in S. CA


----------



## bknoedelseder (Dec 4, 2014)

I wear shawls all the time. I always have one while I am traveling, especially when I am flying. It is great to always have an extra layer with me. I usually have a pin or overlap them over my shoulder to stay put. Depending on the shawl, it can dress up an outfit or make the outfit unique whether it is with jeans or a dress.


----------



## Janice Wilkens (Feb 20, 2015)

I knitted my first shawl (solid yellow) when I was about 18 with my own made up pattern and rarely wore it, but my 7 yr old GD does love to play with it today. Most recently I was given 3 pashminas and I enjoy wearing them at work at my desk in the office. Since I usually just sit at the desk doing data entry and ph work, there is no concern about it falling off or getting caught in anything. They keep me cozy warm!



carmicv said:


> I see these beautiful shawls on KP. I rarely see anyone wearing one. I purposely look in all kinds of weather and at weddings etc. In winter it is coats and warm card is. In Florida a light sweater or shrug. Someone must wear them . I personally do not. They fall off or I get caught etc. Is there a secret to them ha ha.


----------



## Goodshepfarm (Jul 20, 2014)

I too wear my shawls, anywhere, anytime and it really doesn't matter to me if I am the only one at work or at the coffee shop who actually wears them as a shawl. I get compliments all the time. 

My favorite warmth for work always stays on my shoulders so I use it very often. It is on ravelry, Soft Shoulder Cowl by Kris Basta . I need to make some more of them !


----------



## pfjenson (Feb 24, 2012)

I also live in Florida but I do get cold easily and yes, the AC is way too cold for my taste in many workplaces and businesses here--i prefer the utilitarian shawls in acrylic yarn for washability but I am working on a fancier shawl in wool just because I've always wanted a wool shawl--my avatar shows my go to shawl--a basic dishcloth shawl done with a double strand of Red Heart and I think a size 13 needle


----------



## Janice Wilkens (Feb 20, 2015)

Jessica-Jean, I really like you.



Jessica-Jean said:


> Isadora Duncan's ghost haunting you? :twisted:
> 
> It doesn't matter _what_ I wear. If there's a protrusion, you can rest assured that I'll snag myself on it. I always have bruises on my shins, thighs, hips, and arms from walking into corners of things. Many of my favourite t-shirts have small triangular tears in the sleeves - from snagging on an invisibly protruding nail. I no longer discard such torn clothes; I just keep on wearing them - tear and all. I consider the tear a mark of luck; no blood-stain means the shirt got snagged, not the underlying flesh!


----------



## Janice Wilkens (Feb 20, 2015)

Gr8, I grew up on a farm and my mother always reminded us kids of the awful accident that occurred on the local produce farm which sold its veggies to Beechnut for baby food. One of the hired hands got her long hair caught in the machinery and she was scalped as a result (but thankfully, did live).



gr8 said:


> Don't know if it was Isadora D's ghost or not but my parents were Fanatical! about NOT getting anything wrapped around your neck. We grew up with repeated admonitions - living on a farm there are many ropes, twines, moving parts - that can mingle and cause disaster. When my own kids were small (all in their late 40's now) a neighbor child died just on account of a rope accident. So, my kids all grew up with that same repeated caution along with personal knowledge of a playmate's horrific end which they only understood when they got older.
> 
> Yeh - I too bump, stumble, trip and stagger into all manner of counter corners, doorknobs, etc. & my pockets are always getting torn at the corners or just a right angle rip like you describe. I just can't seem to move smoothly though life.


----------



## judiostudio (Mar 4, 2014)

I have found that the straight top triangular ones are difficult to keep on the shoulders. The ones that curve at the top edge (Increase on outside edges every row, and at the same time on either side of the center stitch every other row) stay on without any help from a pin -- though I do love the pins.


----------



## LynneC (Nov 1, 2011)

I wear them everywhere that has air conditioning. Plus I have a number od shawletts that are mor scarf than shawl tha I use as cool weather accessories.


----------



## maggie20736 (Jun 9, 2015)

I like wearing shawls and wraps more so than jackets and coats. Unless it's freezing cold (as it was this past winter) you won't see me in heavy coats!


----------



## ruddlecottage (Aug 24, 2015)

I'm really into shawls as I make copper Shawl Pins/Sticks that can sometimes double up as Hair Barrettes.
I always wear a a shawl pin, it just save you from worrying whether its going to fall off or perhaps loose it.
I have different shawl colors for different occasions. I'm a shawl kinda gal.
Plus they make your shawl one of a kind.


----------



## Kajapi (Aug 20, 2012)

RV living said:


> I also like that I can quickly toss them aside when a hot flash hits and put back on once the hot flash passes and my shoulders get chilled again.


My thoughts exactly!!!


----------



## Laujob (Sep 5, 2014)

Made my first shawl many years ago. It was the yarn for the Fabulous Throws, but I made it narrower and longer. This is the kit that has Many, many different yarns in different colors. I made mine in the Old Shale pattern. When ever I wear it, it is somewhat of a show-stopper. The yarns are truly 'fabulous'. I've made 4 more of these using the colors in the different kits, for my daughters-in-law...different knitting patterns for each.


----------



## ruddlecottage (Aug 24, 2015)

You mean Power Surge! Thats what my hubby calls them.
hence I do not have a red shawl no call for it.


----------



## ruddlecottage (Aug 24, 2015)

Would just love to see it!


----------



## gypsysoul (Jun 14, 2015)

cindye6556 said:


> Chop stick.


Like, from a Chinese restaurant? What does it do in your hair. I completely do not understand.


----------



## gypsysoul (Jun 14, 2015)

MG said:


> They are like a short version of a chopstick. They are available on Ebay for only a few dollars. When my hair was long, I could just twist it up into a knot on the back of my head, poke one of two hair sticks in and I was done for the day.
> 
> If you are handy dandy, you can shorten a pair of chopsticks to an appropriate length and "re-round" the tip by sanding. My Dad's a wood worker and he did several for me. He also made some from scratch. I drew a pattern, which was just a simple 3" ring with a large hole in the center. He made a nicely shaped stick pin to use with it. One was made of birds eye maple and is gorgeous.


I do love bird's eye maple. When I was in my teens and early twenties I had waist length hair, but, I rarely pulled it in a bun or ponytail because it gave me a headache. I can't believe I lived this long and never of such a thing. I bet I wouldn't have headaches if I used a hair stick.


----------



## gypsysoul (Jun 14, 2015)

ruddlecottage said:


> I'm really into shawls as I make copper Shawl Pins/Sticks that can sometimes double up as Hair Barrettes.
> I always wear a a shawl pin, it just save you from worrying whether its going to fall off or perhaps loose it.
> I have different shawl colors for different occasions. I'm a shawl kinda gal.
> Plus they make your shawl one of a kind.


Those are pretty. Do you have an etsy store?


----------



## ruddlecottage (Aug 24, 2015)

I do, wasn't sure whether I was allowed to share that info.
But being that you've asked www.etsy.com/shop/ruddlecottage
In the Shawl Closures Sections and Accessories section
Enjoy!


----------



## cindye6556 (Apr 6, 2011)

gypsysoul said:


> Like, from a Chinese restaurant? What does it do in your hair. I completely do not understand.


yes, just like from a Chinese restaurant.


----------



## Knitcrazydeborah (Oct 25, 2011)

I wear a shawl pretty much everywhere. I have to admit I began wearing them mostly because I love knitting lace...but now that I live in Colorado - a shawl is the perfect answer to temps that tend to drop suddenly. I can drape a lightweight shawl around my neck like a scarf and as the temp drops I can pull the shawl down as I need more warmth.


----------



## kristinacavaz (Mar 4, 2015)

carmicv said:


> I see these beautiful shawls on KP. I rarely see anyone wearing one. I purposely look in all kinds of weather and at weddings etc. In winter it is coats and warm card is. In Florida a light sweater or shrug. Someone must wear them . I personally do not. They fall off or I get caught etc. Is there a secret to them ha ha.


I see the models on LionBrandYarns pattern store wearing them all the time


----------



## 4578 (Feb 2, 2011)

I enjoy wearing my shawls to the point of choosing what to wear based on which shawl I want to wear. I find a coat to be a pain to deal with when I go shopping (especially in a fabric store) whereas a shawl is light weight and easy to carry around or sling over one arm. I have been known to tie my shawl to a strap of my purse while I shop. Yes, I love to wear shawls anywhere and anytime! I am about to finish my black lace shawl which I wanted initially to wear to funerals and gravesite services. As I finish it, I am thinking of how it would look over a pink velvet dress or a slinky silvery blue one - neither of which would I wear to a funeral.


----------



## farmkiti (Oct 13, 2011)

I'm currently working on my first shawl. I've been scouting out patterns and looking at how women wear them online, and I think I'm really gonna like wearing one. The one I'm working on is very simple; I just wanted to get one done quickly so I could wear it. I plan to buy a shawl pin to hold it on. I found a really cute one on Etsy; it's a copper kitty. The tail holds the shawl together. 

I hope I can knit a whole variety of shawls to go with different tops. It sure is fun to anticipate it! I like the ones that don't have a deep point in the back. If I wear things that "drag," I usually end up dragging them in something! :thumbup:


----------



## Cubula (Jan 6, 2013)

I often wear one - I think I must also have that Jane Eyre gene! On a practical level though, I think as they trap body heat all around,they are sometimes better than a jumper or cardi.


----------



## buoybutt (Nov 3, 2014)

can you show a picture of a pashmina?


----------



## SanDK7206 (Jun 3, 2015)

lifeline said:


> Something that has become apparent in this thread is that in the US you suffer from being cold in the summer time because of the air-conditioning. So tell me, is it just females who suffer the cold or men as well? I ask because we have a discussion program on the radio here in the UK where recently they discussed air-conditioning and the male/female battle in offices. Research had been done and it was discovered that women need it to be warmer than men. But if everyone feels it is too cold would it not make more sense to turn the temperature up a wee bit?


Lifeline, there's a simple reason for the high ac -- the men have to wear suits and ties, and the women wear "office" clothing which is usually much lighter weight. Since 9 out of 10 times it is the man's office, he sets the temp at somewhere just above ICE, and the women have to adjust!


----------



## raedean (Apr 25, 2011)

i have a shawl in my breakfast nook.
i use it when i eat breakfast and its cooler out in the mornings.come winter.i will probably wear it all the time.
i love aprons,snoods and long skirts and shawls.


----------



## Jessica-Jean (Mar 14, 2011)

SanDK said:


> Lifeline, there's a simple reason for the high ac -- the men have to wear suits and ties, and the women wear "office" clothing which is usually much lighter weight. Since 9 out of 10 times it is the man's office, he sets the temp at somewhere just above ICE, and the women have to adjust!


When those guys realize how much their electricity bill goes down by just raising the temperature setting to something closer to 'room temperature', they just might shed their jackets and make everyone more comfortable. Gotta hit 'em in the wallet!


----------



## lifeline (Apr 12, 2011)

SanDK said:


> Lifeline, there's a simple reason for the high ac -- the men have to wear suits and ties, and the women wear "office" clothing which is usually much lighter weight. Since 9 out of 10 times it is the man's office, he sets the temp at somewhere just above ICE, and the women have to adjust!


Ok that makes sense :-D


----------



## lifeline (Apr 12, 2011)

Jessica-Jean said:


> When those guys realize how much their electricity bill goes down by just raising the temperature setting to something closer to 'room temperature', they just might shed their jackets and make everyone more comfortable. Gotta hit 'em in the wallet!


You are quite right :thumbup:


----------



## Jessica-Jean (Mar 14, 2011)

buoybutt said:


> can you show a picture of a pashmina?


If you go to Google Images and type in that word, you'll find a wealth of pictures. Add hand-knit to it if you want to limit it to just those.


----------



## celiaj (Apr 7, 2011)

Anywhere the air conditioner is too cool. I like to have it w/me at church because sometimes its really cold in there. Resturants would be another place that is sometimes cool.
CeliaJ


----------



## susanrs1 (Mar 21, 2011)

I live in Tucson where it's in the triple digits and I still bring a shawl or some kind of wrap every time we go out due to the A/C. We were at the Fox Theatre recently and I swear I was the only one with a wrap and it felt like about 40 in there! I could see people shivering and I was nice and toasty.


----------



## buoybutt (Nov 3, 2014)

Thank you Jessica-Jean. I put in the information that you said but only got pictures of ones that looked more like fabric. They are pretty


----------



## Jessica-Jean (Mar 14, 2011)

buoybutt said:


> Thank you Jessica-Jean. I put in the information that you said but only got pictures of ones that looked more like fabric. They are pretty


There are a variety of means of producing fabric. The oldest is weaving. Knitting is a later method, and crocheting is the newest of the hand-production methods - so far as I know.

I searched images for 'hand-knit pashmina' and got: http://www.google.ca/search?hl=en&site=imghp&tbm=isch&source=hp&biw=1024&bih=446&q=hand-knit+pashmina&oq=hand-knit+pashmina&gs_l=img.3...3117.10151.0.11142.24.17.2.5.0.1.395.2899.0j5j5j2.12.0....0...1ac.1.64.img..12.12.2344.RgTOJ8ssgz0

Some background information might help in understanding:
http://www.sunrise-pashmina.com/aboutpashmina.html
http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Pashmina


----------



## LisaWyo (Dec 9, 2014)

OT: Gorgeous kitteh!!


----------



## Viwstitcher (Jul 29, 2013)

I wear mine out when running errands. I live in Texas where there is no real winter so a shawl out and back from the car is just right. I don't like coats unless it's really cold as I hate the hemmed in feeling on my arms. Shawls are versatile for coverage purposes. I also knit prayer shawls for others which I feel blessed to be able to do.


----------



## BJP (Oct 1, 2013)

I usually include a 2 button fastener with my shawls. Yarn attached 2 1st button, crochet about 2 inches & attach the 2nd button. They can use them - or not. Just be sure the button is the right size for the holes in the shawl.


----------



## Knitry (Dec 18, 2011)

Sadly, I'm definitely not a shawl type person. If I'm cold, I"m cold all over my upper torso. I've knit one lovely shawl in Cascada Pima which I'll probably never wear, and am about to knit another -- not sure why. Maybe I can turn myself into a shawl wearer?? 

But I sure do see a great number of simply breathtaking shawls here on KP. Hats off to the designers and knitters who produce them!


----------



## Jessica-Jean (Mar 14, 2011)

Knitry said:


> Sadly, I'm definitely not a shawl type person. If I'm cold, I"m cold all over my upper torso. I've knit one lovely shawl in Cascada Pima which I'll probably never wear, and am about to knit another -- not sure why. Maybe I can turn myself into a shawl wearer??
> 
> But I sure do see a great number of simply breathtaking shawls here on KP. Hats off to the designers and knitters who produce them!


The term 'shawl' covers a vast multitude of items. Some are as thin as gauze and not really much use against bone-deep cold. But some are solid (no or very few holes) and can be almost wind-proof; those can be _very_ warming. And they usually cover 'upper torso' very well. The Truly Tasha's Shawl - done in worsted weight yarn - is an example of one such. It's also do-able in any yarn thickness at all. I've done it in worsted weight, cotton crochet thread, and just about every thickness in between. All worked up easily, looked lovely, and were quickly snapped up by relatives.


----------



## Knitry (Dec 18, 2011)

Jessica-Jean said:


> The term 'shawl' covers a vast multitude of items. Some are as thin as gauze and not really much use against bone-deep cold. But some are solid (no or very few holes) and can be almost wind-proof; those can be _very_ warming. And they usually cover 'upper torso' very well. The Truly Tasha's Shawl - done in worsted weight yarn - is an example of one such. It's also do-able in any yarn thickness at all. I've done it in worsted weight, cotton crochet thread, and just about every thickness in between. All worked up easily, looked lovely, and were quickly snapped up by relatives.


Jessica Jean -- what a knack you have. The shawl you suggested has pretty much all the features I was looking for. I think that's the one I'll do. Thanks.


----------



## Jessica-Jean (Mar 14, 2011)

Knitry said:


> Jessica Jean -- what a knack you have. The shawl you suggested has pretty much all the features I was looking for. I think that's the one I'll do. Thanks.


You're welcome!


----------



## makeitsew2750 (Jan 23, 2011)

If I wear a shawl it is made from heavier yarns not the light wispy lace ones. I want something that i can wrap around me to keep me warm if I am out or even sitting in my chair at home.


----------



## gracieanne (Mar 29, 2011)

I make crescent shaped shawls all the time. I wear the shorter ones thrown around my shoulders and the longer ones wrapped around like scarves. I don't need shawl pins and they never fall off.


----------



## KnitQuiltBeader (Nov 30, 2011)

Jessica-Jean said:


> The Truly Tasha's Shawl - done in worsted weight yarn - is an example of one such. It's also do-able in any yarn thickness at all. I've done it in worsted weight, cotton crochet thread, and just about every thickness in between. All worked up easily, looked lovely, and were quickly snapped up by relatives.


Thanks so much Jessica-Jean for the clue about Truly Tasha's Shawl. I have been knitting very lacy shawls because they are so beautiful. I live in Florida where it's very hot all summer with brutal air conditioning in stores, etc.

But we travel. I'm going to make one of these to use, as you do, when we travel. It will be invaluable.

I've got a lot of sock yarn and surely won't make all those pairs of socks. (I've only got two feet and my husband doesn't like knit socks.) This looks like an excellent way to use up some of the sock yarn that coordinates well. Do you remember how much sock-weight yarn you used for one you might have made with that weight yarn?


----------



## Metrogal (Mar 15, 2011)

Knitting in the Rockys said:


> Everywhere and anywhere! A shawl pin or shawl stick helps keep them in place. Personally I prefer a nice shawl stick, some lovely ones can be found on Etsy (also marketed as hair sticks).


You can also make your own which I've done...get some double pointed knitting needles, grab some beautiful beads at JoAnn's or Michaels, glue them on the end and voila...your own personal shawl stick. I wear shawls a lot, especially at the theater and on cold mornings at home. Just a little something to keep your shoulders from getting cold. I made one for my daughter last year, and she absolutely loves it.


----------



## kayrein (Aug 24, 2011)

I have a couple that I wear around the house on chilly nights, and I have one beautiful lace one that I wore to a special event this summer, and I have a couple that I wear out; for instance to dinner or a movie when I know the air conditioning will be on. I always get compliments!


----------



## Knitry (Dec 18, 2011)

kayrein said:


> I have a couple that I wear around the house on chilly nights, and I have one beautiful lace one that I wore to a special event this summer, and I have a couple that I wear out; for instance to dinner or a movie when I know the air conditioning will be on. I always get compliments!


What a great idea. I make jewelry (sometimes) and have other ways to make them, but I love the simplicity of this idea! Thanks.


----------

